
Coronavirus has mutated into more aggressive disease, say scientists - bobrenjc93
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2020/03/04/coronavirus-has-mutated-aggressive-disease-say-scientists/
======
rolph
this title is inflamatory, how ever the content is very close to describing
the situation that has to be dealt with.

the elements of this piece have been described and discussed previously here
[HN] and elsewhere

this is a good integration of facts into common terms.

the original author discussed on the telegraph has published here:

[https://academic.oup.com/nsr/advance-article-
pdf/doi/10.1093...](https://academic.oup.com/nsr/advance-article-
pdf/doi/10.1093/nsr/nwaa036/32757241/nwaa036.pdf) [PDF]

